# Quick PMDD + PO4 Question



## RudeDogg1 (22 Sep 2020)

Hi guys I have returned after several years of no tanks. I used to have a hightech planted discus tank and I used PMDD + PO4 my set up will still be on here somewhere. Anyway I digress I dont have the room for a big tank at the mo so I have decided I want to set up a hightech planted nano this time with a decent light so I can grow some decent carpeting plants (which I wanted last time but only had T8's and a deep tank). So my question is on Jame's site it says about raising the dosage if you have strong lights. What would you experts suggest should be the dosage?

Also is there a DIY for the expensive ADA soil powders?

Cheers
Rudi


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





RudeDogg1 said:


> Also is there a DIY for the expensive ADA soil powders?


Have a look at @George Farmer 's <"Guide to substrates">. Personally I don't think you need an alternative, you can just leave them out. 





RudeDogg1 said:


> Jame's site it says about raising the dosage if you have strong lights


You can use the Rotala Butterfly nutrient calculator to work out where your nutrient addition would lie in terms of PMDD + PO4. 

We also have <"our own nutrient calculator">, under development by @Zeus.  and @Hanuman, which should allow any-one to make their own perfect mix. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Have a look at @George Farmer 's /www.ukaps.org/forum/pages/guide-to-substrates/']Guide to substrates[/URL]">. Personally I don't think you need an alternative, you can just leave them out. You can use the Rotala Butterfly nutrient calculator to work out where your nutrient addition would lie in terms of PMDD + PO4.
> 
> We also have /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/what-to-test.62147/#post-612819']our own nutrient calculator[/URL]">, under development by @Zeus. and @Hanuman, which should allow any-one to make their own perfect mix.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Cheers I will have a look


----------



## Zeus. (23 Sep 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Cheers I will have a look



But its not quite ready for release, its close with it being checked by a few experts. But if give me you tank dimensions and which fert regime or commercial product you which to clone and can get you the results


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

Zeus. said:


> But its not quite ready for release, its close with it being checked by a few experts. But if give me you tank dimensions and which fert regime or commercial product you which to clone and can get you the results



Oh thanks alot its a little aquaone aquanano 60 100L 60L x 40W x 47H  using PMDD + PO4
Cheers
Rudi


----------



## Zeus. (23 Sep 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Oh thanks alot its a little aquaone aquanano 60 100L 60L x 40W x 47H  using PMDD + PO4
> Cheers
> Rudi



How often do you intend to dose - times per week ? Dose bottle size?  and how long do you want it to last or how much to dose


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

micros and macros both daily, 500ml bottles, the standard original dose based on older style lighting is 2ml of macros per 40L and 1ml of micros per 40L if thats any help


----------



## Zeus. (23 Sep 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> PMDD + PO4



so the ppms you are after are





as users do use slightly different ranges. If its any different just post the ppm ranges you are after and can do that as well NP


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

hmm that means nothing to me lol no idea how id adjust it to get that was hoping youd say 5ml or something


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

thats the same as u get from the standard size dose on james page. My original question was what should i increase the dosage to because he says that the original dosage was for older systems befor high intensity lights so it needs to be increased but I have no idea what to increase it to , Thanks so far tho even tho im equally as confused lol


----------



## Zeus. (23 Sep 2020)

So just follow the grams of each salt and add it to container, top table are the Macros and lower are the Micros.

Any probs -ask


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

cool thanks alot so my 5 ml guess was right lol. Am i being totally blind but i dont see the micro ingredients


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

Oh and does anything change if im using remineralised ro for water changes?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

ignore me i see it now lol

thats quite abit less than his original recipe for micros which was 10g of chelated is that correct? (not that im doubting your expertise of course)


----------



## hypnogogia (23 Sep 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Am i being totally blind but i dont see the micro ingredients


It’s the one labelled APFUK trace.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> It’s the one labelled APFUK trace.



lol read above damn my eyes


----------



## hypnogogia (23 Sep 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> lol read above damn my eyes


You must have found it while I was reading the thread and then posting.  Lesson to me: always refresh before posting.


----------



## Zeus. (23 Sep 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> cool thanks alot so my 5 ml guess was right lol



You can use any amount you like and it works it all out so the weekly yield is the same



RudeDogg1 said:


> his original recipe for micros which was 10g of chelated is that correct?



depends on your target Fe ppm - APFUK trace has a standard 10-12g per litre which yields a weekly Fe 0.5ppm if you follow APFUK dosing guide, which is EI dosing levels for Fe, but PMDD+PO4 is normally lower in Fe ppm






we have a range of micro nutrients




If you not using APFUK trace let me know which one - but they are about all the same


----------



## RudeDogg1 (23 Sep 2020)

It is considerably lower than the others isnt it, this is the one I will be using https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/dry-salts/chelated-trace-198.html

Which is APFUK doh lol


----------



## Hanuman (24 Sep 2020)

Zeus. said:


> we have a range of micro nutrients
> View attachment 154469



...Which just got bigger


----------



## RudeDogg1 (7 Nov 2020)

Zeus. said:


> View attachment 154465
> View attachment 154466
> View attachment 154468
> 
> ...



Hi @Zeus sorry to be a pain I don’t suppose you could recalculate it for a 130 litre tank instead please? I ended up getting a larger one due to stock issues

Cheers


----------



## Zeus. (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## RudeDogg1 (7 Nov 2020)

Cheers dude


----------



## Zeus. (7 Nov 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Cheers dude


No problem, I was working on it at the time, the latest fert mix is for an AIO ( All In One) fert solution is that OK?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (7 Nov 2020)

Zeus. said:


> No problem, I was working on it at the time, the latest fert mix is for an AIO ( All In One) fert solution is that OK?



Dunno is there any difference between using that and pmdd? Lol


----------



## Zeus. (7 Nov 2020)

an AIO is all the Macro and Micro ferts in one bottle/mix.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (7 Nov 2020)

So the same then really just instead of 2 separate mixes?


----------



## Zeus. (7 Nov 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> So the same then really just instead of 2 separate mixes?


Yes but need to make sure you add the Ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate other wise the PO4 and Fe will react in the fert bottle and their will be no Fe in the mix for the plants, best to add the Ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate first to water also so the water is acidified before you add the other salts, add the Ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate last and it could be too late for the Fe


----------



## RudeDogg1 (7 Nov 2020)

Yeah I’ve got all that anyhoo thanks again


----------

